# Two Brothers Brewery?



## azabeer (10/6/07)

I saw that someone said there was new brewery opening in Morrabian called Two Brothers
has anyone got anymore info on this brewery or is it related to the brew your own brewery called "Barlycorn"


----------



## jjeffrey (17/6/07)

It's a new brewery, not a brew your own place. It's starting up in Moorabbin. It's not trading yet, but I understand that it's not got far to go. Keep an eye out, I have no doubt that they will be producing some exceptional beers.

jj.


----------



## G-money (4/11/07)

jjeffrey said:


> It's a new brewery, not a brew your own place. It's starting up in Moorabbin. It's not trading yet, but I understand that it's not got far to go. Keep an eye out, I have no doubt that they will be producing some exceptional beers.
> 
> jj.



Has anyone heard anything more about this? Where abouts in Moorabbin is it going to be?


----------



## beerguide (5/11/07)

I pasted this in the other article about 2 Brothers, but here it is again. Its from my website where I had a decent conversation with the guys setting up the brewery.

Post #1: http://www.beerguide.com.au/forums/blog/al...hp?showentry=21
Follow up post: http://www.beerguide.com.au/forums/blog/al...hp?showentry=22

There are a number of photos in the second article which might take a while to load so just be patient if so.


----------



## BrenosBrews (6/11/07)

Sounds alright - I wonder whats up with the spanish/latin in the news & events section of their website.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/11/07)

yeah the pics are great and all but whens the place gonna open?? there listed in the yellow pages (at least the online version) but every time i ring i get an answering machine and i hate leaveing messages

-Phill


----------



## beerguide (7/11/07)

According to their website, November 13th, 2007 - Grand Opening its a cowboy theme starting at 8am and its free of charge.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/11/07)

i'm sure you mean 8pm? 8 am is a litle early for me...it wouldn't stop me tho 

i'll make sure to check it out been waiting for so long for this place


----------



## beerguide (7/11/07)

Nope, 8am. The site says 0800 which is 8 in the morning.


----------



## chimera (7/11/07)

Excellent! now I have a brewery on my way to work!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/11/07)

bugger  i start work at 7!


----------



## beerguide (7/11/07)

Not on that day you dont, you're off sick with the flu :icon_drunk:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/11/07)

lol, i should fill out a support ticket in there help section and tell them that the time is wrong (or is it?) and to perhaps make it english and not spanish

-Phill


----------



## 2brothers (20/12/07)

Hey Guys, 

We finally managed to bust the doors to the brewery open last night. Appologies for all of the funk on our website - it's been difficult keeping on top of everything (there are only two brothers). Our main priority is the beer - and it's finally flowing. 

The beers are pouring nice. Stop by and tip a couple back and kick the tyres if you have time. 

Thu 21st Dec 4pm - 10pm
Fri 21st Dec 12:30 pm - 10 pm.

Otherwise, hopefully we'll see you in the newyear. 

Cheers

Andrew.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (20/12/07)

Loved the place yesterday arvo, great beer too , Pity I had to drive home . Grain room is a good idea as well. Some thing I hadn't thought of on my journey to AG.

Keep up the good work and we'll see you after the 2nd.
What are your hours after the 2nd ?


----------



## 2brothers (20/12/07)

Cheers Buster, 

I'm looking forward to pouring our other beers for you next time you can stop by. We're planning to be open every Thu and Fri in the new year from 4 til late. At this stage, 1st trading day will probably be Jan 17th. That should give Dave and I some time to clean a few kegs. 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## pwmc1967 (8/3/08)

I might be a bit late in this reply

However, i did some work for the parents of the two brothers and have a little info for you

They are infact up and operational at 4 Joyner St, Moorabin Ph 9553-1177.

They open on Thurs & Fridays and cater for groups on Sat and Sunday.

If they are anything like they folks they'll be great hosts

You can find more info at www.2brothers.com.au

Hope this helps


LOL HELPS TO SCROLL DOWN BEFOR YOU POST A REPLY. (i need to get a bigger screen)


----------

